# does it disgust you when people touch their feet?



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

when youre out in public and someone (work, mall, park, movies, etc) touches their feet and does not wash their hands, do you get digusted?

i have OCD and when i see something like this it grosses me out. kind weird for personal reasons but i just get grossed out when i see this


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Not really, no.

I do take issue when someone ****s up their feet horribly and still wears sandals. A friend of mine does this, his toe is like oozing pus and purple and he still wears sandals. Gross.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Feet disgust me in general. I hate how people barely wear shoes anymore.


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

never thought about it but if i did see someone touching their feet and their feet were all dirty and gross then i'd make it a point to not touch whatever they did after that. lol


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Uh, as long as they don't touch me afterward, I don't really care.


----------



## CircularThinking (May 9, 2009)

It bothers me but not as much as people who touch animals and then don't wash their hands. Cats especially.

My mom once argued that cats clean themselves... uhh yeah... they lick their butts, then they clean their fur with their tongue. Hygiene at its finest.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

It depends on the person. You, that I'm talking to, have ugly feet, though.


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

Nope I don't care, something about feet that does annoy me though is when my friends wear sandles and have long toe nails or their nail polish is growing off! I feel like a snob saying this, but I have to resist the urge to offer to do their nails for them. It just looks so grimey.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

nubly said:


> when youre out in public and someone (work, mall, park, movies, etc) touches their feet and does not wash their hands, do you get digusted?
> 
> i have OCD and when i see something like this it grosses me out. kind weird for personal reasons but i just get grossed out when i see this


but.. i thought you.. liked feet?


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I find feet untouchable in the best of circumstances. NOT a fan.


----------



## livinginfear (Jan 31, 2009)

I'd say other people's feet are among the least of my concerns. :O}


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

It doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

nothing to fear said:


> but.. i thought you.. liked feet?


lol. i do but they have to be clean.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

It doesn't bother me. I'm not a fan of people with foot fetishes though. Sucking on toes is something I don't want to witness.


----------



## joggle (May 10, 2009)

Can't really say that I care about what people do with their feet. But what does bother me is when people lick food off their fingers. The sucking sound and that sheen of saliva are perfect components for that ick factor.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Hands are dirtier. :stu

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes...if they are cutting their toe-nails.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

As long as that person isn't a food-service worker, it wouldn't bother me much. I guess I would just make sure I didn't touch anything that person touched. It's pretty disgusting to imagine the gross things you probably touch everyday without thinking about it. People pick their noses, scratch their arses and who knows what else, then touch door handles, grocery cart handles, etc, then you come along and touch those things too. It's not a good thing to dwell on LOL. I just make sure I don't touch my face when I'm out in public, and wash my hands when I get home.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I dunno, but I don't often see people out in public just randomly touching their feet, though.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

No, although I know a number of people who are freaked out/disgusted by feet.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Nope


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

No- as long as they aren't serving me food, or shaking my hand!


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

No, it doesn't, well not unless they're actually sitting around picking at their feet. But I can't say I've really noticed many people touching their feet. Must be an American or Nevadan thing ... 



CircularThinking said:


> It bothers me but not as much as people who touch animals and then don't wash their hands.


I definitely agree about that. And I can't understand why people let cats, dogs and other animals onto furniture, _especially _tables and kitchen worksurfaces. Ugggh. Just imagine how many worm eggs and bits of turd they leave behind them.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

**



Iced Soul said:


> Uh, as long as they don't touch me afterward, I don't really care.


lmao at iced souls comment


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Several years ago I used to work with a chain smoking dufus I called "Smokey" because he would literally light the next cig as soon as he finished smoking the previous one. He was dirty, smelly, he would babble incoherently to himself and was just plain weird...he even looked crazy and I had a few customers ask me what was wrong with him. One day I walked back to get something out of my tool chest and found Smokey seated right in front of it with his shoes and socks off, happily giving himself a pedicure. He looked up at me and babbled something I couldn't understand, then went right back to clipping his toenails. Now THAT is disgusting. uke


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

pita said:


> No, although I know a number of people who are freaked out/disgusted by feet.


Haha I am one of them. Feet are so......ugly. :afr


----------



## fences (Jun 15, 2009)

Feet touch the ground regularly.
The ground is gross.
Feet are gross.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not particularly.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Only in Poughkeepsie.


----------

